# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  How To Make 35-45G In 10 Minutes. (VERY DETAILED AND EASY TO DO)

## joshman408

Hello everyone, this is Joshman408 posting a guide on Small Radiant Shard Farming in RFD (1000x better than SM). It has a much better thread than other small radiant shard farming guides, this includes: pictures, it is color coded, and is detailed like you have never seen it before!

This thread was created entirely by me, so all credit goes to me.
 
The Picture:


If the image is too small, heres a link to my one from photobucket:
WoWScrnShot_051008_153104-1.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
 *Note* The color key refers to the colors made in the picture.

 Color Keys:

Red: The main path for which you must take when running through RFD.
Light Yellow: A small mob that you need to kill. The mobs take about 15-30 seconds to kill for a level 70.
Purple: A path that you need to pay extra attention to because of
mobs that are located very closely next to the path.
Light Blue: A path that you need to jump.
Yellow: A boss fight. Takes about 15-30 seconds to kill for a level 70.
Green: The spawn locations of the rare spawn " Ragglesnout ". 
Brown: The path you take to get to the boss " Mordresh Fire Eye ". You do not need to take this path if you don't want to, it takes an extra 4-5 minutes to get to him, but since you can only do 5 runs per hour, its reccomended that you do.
Dark Blue: A mob that is located very close to the Purple path and Brown path more that the other mods near the path. This will take a lot of precaution to avoid the mobs.
Dark Green: The exit path you take after killing " Mordresh Fire Eye ".
Dark Purple: The exit path you take after killing " Amnennar Yhe Coldbringer ".

Requirements:
1. Enchanting at 125 minumum.
2. Bag space for the shards/drops.
3. Knowlege of the price range of Small Radiant Shards.
4. Level 60+ for best results.
5. A bag of popcorn and a 2 Liter bottle of Mountain Dew (Optional)

Intro:
Small Radiant Shard farming has been around for a while. There are small guides (like my previous one), and then there's incredible guides (like this one  :Big Grin: ). Each of this guide's runs takes approximately 8-10 minutes if you choose to kill " Mordresh Fire Eye " and approximately 4-5 minutes if you choose to stop at " Amnennar The Coldbringer ". Small Radiant Shards sell for about 12-15 gold on my server and i get about 4 each run ( not counting rare spawn ).

The Guide:
Step One: When you first enter the instance, you will see some quilboars in front of you, look slightly to your right and you will see your first mob, which is undead. Run towards them and engage combat.
Step Two: The smartest thing to do when choosing to attack would be the summoner because of his ability to summon non elite skeletons. After killing him, kill the freezing spirit because he can slow your movement down. Now that those two are dead, kill the rest of the mob in any order you like.
Step Three: Run until you see the next mob in your sight and run along the wall to your left.
Step Four: Carefully guide yourself along the wall until you are at a bump on the bottom of the wall.
Step Five: Jump onto the bump, and walk along the wall making sure you a hugging it. Once you clear the second mob, walk over to the broken bridge in front on you. Turn to the right ( without moving ) so that the bridge is on the left of you. Jump down and avoid the small mob.
Step Six: Once you jump down you should be able to see the first boss " Glutton " if you have timed everything correctly. Run over to him before he gets to the mob that he is walking towards.
Step Seven: Glutton-- First Shard
*Level:* 35 to 40 Undead
*Mob Value:*1 9 66
 Extra: Elite
Abilities: Enrage
Step Eight: Keep running while avoiding mobs until you are on the south east, South, and West part of the spiral runway on your mini 
Step 8: Scout For the rare spawn " Ragglesnout" --Second Shard
*Level:* 37 Humanoid
*Mob Value:* 1 1 49
Extra: Elite 
Abilities: Dominate Mind, Shadow Word: Pain, Shadow Bolt
Step Nine: Once again, keep running while avoiding mobs until you are about to enter the circle with " Amnennar The Coldbringer "
 Step Ten: There should be a tiny bit of wall in between you and the circle with the boss. Jump onto the wall and you will now be in the circle which from then, you can engage combat.
Step Eleven: Amnennar The Coldbringer-- Second and Third Shard
*Level:* 36 to 37 Undead
*Mob Value:* 1 79 51
 Extra: Elite
Abilities: Summon Frost Spectres, Frostbolt, Frost Nova
He will generally drop two blues, if you are unlucky you will get one blue and one green.
 ------ If you choose to stop after Amnennar and leave, take this exit path----
Step Twelve: Look at your mini map and on the very left of it you will see a path ( looks like vines and leaves, but its a path ). You will run run until you get to the end of the circle where you fought the boss.
Step Thirteen: Jump.
Step Fourteen: Run until you get to the end of the cliff.
Step Fifteen: Jump down. You should now be at about the arena where you fought " Glutton ".
Step sixteen: To the left of you there will be a path on the far left of the walls. Take that path and run. You will now be at the part where you fought the first mob. Simply leave, Reset instance, and repeat until you have done it five times.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------Mordresh Fire Eye---------
Step Twelve: Run to the very top of the circle area where you fought " Amnennar The Coldbringer ".
Step Thirteen: Jump to lover level.
Step Fourteen: Weave past the mob in front of you until you get to a large vine.
Step Fifteen: Jump onto the vine.
Step Sixteen: Run down the vine until you get to the wall.
Step Seventeen: Jump off of the vine and land right before the mob.
Step Eighteen: Try to wall jump along the left wall and get past the mob.
Step Eighteen-Mob: If you accidentally aggro the mob, quickly kill the freezing spirit first then do whatever you please.
Step Nineteen: Run along the left wall and try to avoid patrolling mob.
Step Nineteen-Mob: If you accidentally aggro the mob, quickly kill the ghost guy first then do whatever you please.
Step Twenty: Keep running until you get to the area with the quilboars. Run the the very small step. There will be a non elite boar running around, avoid him.
Step Twenty-One: Walk along the walls avoidinng any quilboars until you pass the mob.
Step Twenty-Two: Run along the right of the wall until you get to the small area with the bridge.
Step Twenty-Three: Walk carefully behind the backs of the quilboars without falling off the 5 foot cliff. do this until you get to the bridge.
Step Twenty-Four: Run across the bridge until you get to the boss.
Step Twenty-Five: Mordresh Fire Eye-- Fourth Shard
*Level:* 34 to 37 Undead
*Mob Value:* 63 26
Extra: Elite
Abilities: Fireball, Fire Nova
He has little non-elite minion skulls that attack you. I not sure, but its probably around 15 of them. They are easy to kill.
Step Twenty-Six: Run back to where the bridge is ( still on the side with the boss ).
Step Twenty-Seven: Jump down about five yard from the left of it. 
Step Twenty-Eight: Continue Running until you get to where you fought " Glutton ". On the left of your mini manp, you will see a trail leading up, take the path and run. You will see that you have ran to the part where you killed the first mob. Run out, reset instance, and do it again until you have done it five times.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now that you have completed your 5 runs, you can either log off and wait an hour then do five more, or you can hearth and sell them at your City. If you want to put it in the auction house, put it in for less the the current lowest amount. Example: you see it in there for 15g, put it in for 13g. You want to be careful about putting too many in the AH at once because you can over flood the AH and the prices will drop immensely. I like to put some in the AH, and then either sell them as fiery enchants, or as individual in /trade.

I hope you enjoyed my guide and i would loves some feedback on what you thought. Yes I know that i didn't need to make such a simple guide so long and boring, but i want it to make it so accurate that people don't say, " Durrr, i don't get this part..." I spent a lot of time on this guide and i would really appreciate it if you commented on what you thought.

 _Have a Great Day!_

----------


## extraspecial

lots of colors. . . 

*rainbow post crits specialguy92 for 9999 (crushing)*

----------


## naraku1337

works like an UBER CHARM
Better things to do but i do this near effortlessly in 25-30 min.

----------


## joshman408

lol the colors are so that people can understand it better.

----------


## -=Swift=-

> 5. A bag of popcorn and a 2 Liter bottle of Mountain Dew (Optional)


OHH I'm all over that!
+Rep

----------


## Farka

Nice post, Nice colours, I will give it a run.

----------


## Smeems

> lol the colors are so that people can understand it better. its kinda like when u teach a childer or a retard which one's the right foot and which one's the left foot. You pain the right foot red and the left foot blue.


You lost any chance of getting rep from me with that.

----------


## joshman408

aww its just a joke. my football coach always says that

----------


## Supasta

WoW Extremely helpful thanks!

----------


## nixon5

not bad but if i were a lvl 60 150 enchanter i would start using them shards up to get the enchanting up

----------


## joshman408

thx for the replies guys  :Smile:

----------


## wjeania

the different colors makes me annoyed and because of all the colors, I didn't read it all. I hate it when ppl use that many colors >.<

----------


## SUGARMANKIE

thanks for this

----------


## scudtda

Very nice write-up. Pics or a movie would make it excellent. +rep for now, you get another if you post pics/movie.

----------


## hypzah

Idd, movies and pics would be awesome_-

----------


## joshman408

yeh im gonna try to make a movie if i have time

----------


## Slayth

very nice write-up, +rep

----------


## joshman408

im not sure how to put a picture on my post without u needing to click on a link that opens another window, could someone tell me how

----------


## joshman408

nvm i found out  :Smile:

----------


## imoTEP

Thanks, this is a really nice guide.

----------


## tobiasahlmo

Drop the colors please and 35-45 g LOl small

----------


## Hoodlum0

Nicely done, farmed like 20 shards in like 45 minutes on my mage. Currently on the AH for 13g each. That's easy cash if people actually buy them.

----------


## xkisses

tobi... in 10 minutes is nice, thats near 200g an _hour._

----------


## simon116448

Wow great guide. This has got to be one of the best discriptive guides i've ever seen. +rep all the way!!!

----------


## xkisses

whoa a character made in may! it couldnt possibly be made by joshman! look it already has 6 posts!

----------


## joshman408

> whoa a character made in may! it couldnt possibly be made by joshman! look it already has 6 posts!


no........?

----------


## joshman408

whats a good programs that makes good Wow videos

----------


## foolie

use fraps, theres a link to a dl for it somewhere around here ill go find it

edit; couldnt find it but here u go anyways Filebeam - Free Fast File Hosting

----------


## joshman408

i actually tried fraps, but whenever i turned it on, my fps shot down to like 5. and whenever i played the video, it looked like it had 2 fps.

----------


## foolie

make sure its recording at the right framerate, and what res are u recording at? try 800x600 windowed?

----------


## FuzMaster

woot pwnage ty sir

----------


## joshman408

i tried to record it at different framerates, but i wsa still laggy

----------


## joshman408

so no one else has ne ansers?

----------


## linuxfreak

lol lame rainbow

----------


## boogereater

nice guide, I use that exact same technique ^.^

----------


## joshman408

yeh, its a good one

----------


## Stoked4stockl

i like this guide...pretty detailed..and easy to follow

----------


## Greeko

Nice will test it out :Smile: 
*EDIT: If works ill +Rep you.*

----------


## joshman408

believe me, it works  :Smile:

----------


## xiao_ninga

very good and really easy

----------


## senity

Very well written post, could've used more paragraphs + contant colour.

----------


## Chaoticnature

Like the rainbow.

Very thorough guide! Thanks for that! I'll try it out next time I'm in the area.

----------


## testing21

YOU
ARE
THE
*COLORZOR*

----------


## Napk1ns

very nice guide. bright colors gave me a headache lol

----------


## countrygoldy

Might I suggest adding RFD somewhere in the intro/title? With all the colors/bold it's rather easy to miss which instance you're talking about.

----------


## Macka

Infact you could probably make more... Dunno if this was said but.. All of the blue items in here are DE's and the mat's can be used to make Icy or Fiery Weapon which are around 50-70g depending on what realm your on.

----------


## B14d3r11

yea this does work... but i make like 180g per enchant doing Lifestealing n such on my realm.
Dude that is awesome I wish my server was like that with Fiery and Icey... Icey = 10g and Fiery = 20g

----------


## joshman408

ty again for all the positive comments (filler)

----------


## Anadymene

love this  :Smile:

----------


## joshman408

heheh ty  :Smile:

----------


## XrendinX

yes that is very helpfull considering i have to use those shards to get my chanting up gonna go run this a few times 

ty

----------


## Czchar

You could have made this in 1 hour or so making a vid.

----------


## joshman408

meh, i like to type more lol (filler)

----------


## Pukka

Thanks A Bunch Mate, I Used This And Got 5 Shards...Im Now Nearly 150g Up!! :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

This guide turned useless since u could just do dailies make much more gold...

----------


## dreadfiend

Ye you can make much gold with the all the dailies xD

----------


## joshman408

but u can do this at a much lower level than 70. you can only do dailies at 70

----------


## mcdonald74

dailies only net 100-150g an hour for an hour or 2 a day... not sure I agree. then again, flooding the market destroys profit on this too.

either way, private server ftw -- .modify money 1000000000.

----------


## Beno35

The only thing the colors did was f^cking with me, even tho kinda liked the guide, not to complicated but still, theres so many easier ways to make more gold in less time! thanks for sharing THO!

----------

